# DNR 2011 Spring Turkey Survey



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://secure1.state.mi.us/wildsurvey/

I didn't see this posted.

EDIT: That should have been 2012, maybe a mod can fix that. 

L & O


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder & the link.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

This is the Harvest Report from the 2011 season.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...igan_spring_turkey_hunter_survey_388079_7.pdf

L & O


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

The outlook for the 2012 spring season is better for most areas of the state than it has been the last few years.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Lizette said:
> 
> 
> > The outlook for the 2012 spring season is better for most areas of the state than it has been the last few years.


What about the spring of 2013?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

It looks like the survey is still open for anyone not doing that yet.

Our spring hatch, 2012, was better than the past 2 years which were very poor. Not knowing what to blame for sure, we mostly blame *****. There sure are a lot of them around. Some, but not a lot of coyotes in our area. 
Also it seems that turkeys are nesting in alfalfa fields more now than in past years. 100% of those nests are destroyed by the mower and sometimes the hen.
Guessing that we have about 60% of the turkeys that we had in our area 7-10 years ago.

L & O


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I was up around Gaylord, Boyne, and Petoskey this last weekend and I saw a lot of hens with poults scratching along the road. Amazing how much more tolerant of traffic and people that northern birds are vs the birds in Eaton County.
I haven't seen many poults in Eaton, but I haven't been looking either. A farmer friend did tell me he ran a nested hen through his hay bind though.

T


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 5 hens running around my place with not a poult among them. I too blame *****-and feral cats.

Had the Cub Scouts last weekend for a campout and nature walk. On the walk we found a predated nest. Explains the lack of poults.


----------

